# Open-top friendly fish



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

With all of this talk about opentop tanks, it would behove us to generate a list of opentop friendly/unfriendly fish.

A perfect example of a BAD fish for an open top would be the Hatchet fish...they just like to jump out of even the smallest gaps.

Anyone care to share from experence what works and what doesn't?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Columbian red/blue tetras have never jumped from my tank. Neither have the blue rams or discus. I have had a SAE jump, along with a male Fundulopanchax amieti. The dicrossus never have jumped, or my green neons. I've never had any sort of catfish jump either. HTH


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Non Jumpers I currently keep:

Discus
Angels
Corys, various species
Badis
Apistos​
Some that have jumped on occasion when chased

Asst Tetras, when chased by the big mean hungry Angels​
Some reported jumpers that have not:

Roseline Barbs, they schoal and have never really come near the top layer​


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Non-jumpers I keep or kept... Rainbows, Gouramis, Von Rio Tetras, Endlers, White Clouds, Angels, Otto's, Pleco, Corys, African Dwarf Frog.

Jumpers I have kept... Rummy Nose Tetra, Black Lyretail Mollie, Guppy, SAE, Amano shrimp.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Pearl gouramies

An overlooked fish, perfect for a planted tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Honey gouramies too!!! when you can find them. Rasboras tend to be real good about staying in the tank. I've had a school of R. maculata and espei for 2 years in an open top with no problems. 

Killies in general are bad. They like to jump! I've kept lampeyes, ricefish and Aphyosemion spp. Both regularly jump from the tank.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

niko said:


> Pearl gouramies
> 
> An overlooked fish, perfect for a planted tank.
> 
> --Nikolay


BOTH of mine jumped


----------

